# Fibonacci Folge in einem array abspiechern



## clarkgabel (27. Januar 2017)

hey Mitglieder,

könnt ihr mitbitte weiterhelfen und mir einen Quelltext zeigen, wie ich die Zahlen in einem array abspeichern kann. Mein Quelltext für die fibonacci Folge ist folgender:


```
#include <stdio.h>

 

    int main ()

    {

        int a=0, b=1, c=0, d=0,array[80],i;

     

        printf("%d ",a);

        while(d<5)

        {

            c=a+b;

            printf("%d ", c);

           a=c+b;

            printf("%d ", a);

        
            b= a+c;

            printf("%d ", b);

            d++;

        }

     

     

        return 0;

    }
```


----------



## cwriter (27. Januar 2017)

clarkgabel hat gesagt.:


> könnt ihr mitbitte weiterhelfen


Gerne 



clarkgabel hat gesagt.:


> mir einen Quelltext zeigen, wie ich die Zahlen in einem array abspeichern kann.


Mhm.

Dein Ansatz stimmt nicht so ganz.


```
int arr[80];

//Erste fib-Zahlen
arr[0] = 0;
arr[1] = 1;

//Danach "rekursiv" befüllen
for(size_t i = 2; i < 80; i++) {
arr[i] = arr[i-1] + arr[i-2];
}
```

Gruss
cwriter


----------



## clarkgabel (27. Januar 2017)

hey danke dir cwriter, aber wenn ich mein Programm starte gibt er mir ebenfalls  die folge aus... könntest du es auch bei meinem Programm hinkriegen das ich es in einem array abspeichern kann?


----------



## clarkgabel (27. Januar 2017)

sry hat geklappt ich danke dir geiler tip cwriter


----------



## clarkgabel (27. Januar 2017)

kannst du mir aber noch einen tip geben wie ich die zahlen im array dann rückwärts ausgeben kann ich danke dir mein bester


----------



## cwriter (27. Januar 2017)

clarkgabel hat gesagt.:


> wie ich die zahlen im array dann rückwärts ausgeben kann


Wie denkst du denn?

Du gehst einfach von i=79 bis i=0 runter (80-i für i=1 bis i=80). Und die Ausgabe mit printf kennst du ja schon.

Gruss
cwriter


----------



## clarkgabel (28. Januar 2017)

alles klar danke dir du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## zerix (28. Januar 2017)

@clarkgabel 
Ich möchte dich bitten, dich an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und damit an die Netiquette zu halten. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

